# Britemax Twins Metal Polish.



## Cullers

How do you deal with that grungy exhaust with all the baked on dirt? Or those chrome or alloy trim pieces which let the rest of the car down? Fear not - the guys at Britemax give you the optimum solution with Britemax Easy Cut Metal Cleaner & Polish and its twin Britemax Final Shine Metal Polish & Sealant. Originally known as Metal Masters, this product was sold in the US to truck and bike owners where there are serious amounts of metal to polish where it has gained a great reputation. Matt was lucky enough to stumble on a special offer package originally destined for Harley Davidson dealerships which became known on this site as the Britemax 'Twins'

*The Product:* Britemax Metal Twins from Matt @ i4Detailing










*Price Point:* £9 for set (£10 Europe)

*Tested on:* Ford Cougar










*Manufacturers 'Blurb'*:

Britemax Easy Clean 4oz - metal cleaner / metal polish
Metal cleaner and polish for multiple types of bare metal
surfaces. Cleans heavy oxidation leaving no residue.
Easy on - Easy - Off application reduces labor even on
warm metals and direct sunlight

* Quickly and Easily Cut / Removes Oxidation
* Removes Problem Stains
* Leaves no heavy, hard to remove residue
* Easy On - Easy Off Application
* Can apply to warm metals and in direct sunlight

Easy Cut cleans light to heavy oxidation easily from bare metals such as aluminum, brass, copper, magnesium, gold, silver, and blended metals. It quickly removes surface rust from chrome. Easy Cut contains a combination of solvents, chemicals, slip components, and extremely fine abrasives that react to break down oxidation.

Together, these components work to quickly remove most surface problems. What used to take hours to clean with other metal cleaners can be done in minutes with relative ease delivering amazing results. Even the toughest oxidation is removed with little effort.

For example, polished aluminum that has weathered can be cleaned to a bright polished finish in just minutes without feeling like your arms will fall off!

Easy Cut is formulated to dry completely before wiping off the polishing residue and it can be used on warm to medium hot surfaces and in direct sunlight.

Many other products require quick removal of the residue. For heavily oxidized surfaces Easy Cut application should be repeated a second time because the material removed in the first application contaminates the product. A second application makes a dramatic difference.

Easy Cut should be followed with Final Shine metal polish/sealant when cleaning polished aluminum for an almost chrome like finish with a layer of resin polymer sealant to protect your work.

Britemax Final Shine 4oz - metal polish / sealant
Improve your shine by 3 times! A high-luster finishing cleaner,
polish & sealant, Final Shine removes light to medium oxidation
and staining to leave a long lasting "Final-Shine".

* Quickly Brightens and Seals Metal
* Removes Light/Medium Stains
* Leaves a Long Lasting Protective Shine
* Leaves No Heavy Hard to Remove Residue
* Easy On - Easy Off Application
* Can Apply to Warm Metals and in Direct Sunlight

Final Shine removes light oxidation and light to medium staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel.

The unique formulation is fortified to provide a "chrome like" appearance on polished aluminum with a protective resin polymer seal on the surface.

Final Shine will protect the metal from oxidation for months even when exposed to weather. Final Shine has a similar chemical design as Easy Cut replacing the accelerated cleaning power with a hard protective layer.

This product is designed to create a show quality finish that stands up to environmental elements such as moisture, wash solvents, road grime, and salt air. Because Final Shine has a non-binding feel while polishing, it very easy to work with. A very small amount is all that's needed to polish large areas.

Allow Final Shine to dry completely. When the residue is wiped off, the results are dramatic. Polished aluminum looks like chrome. The two greatest attributes of Final Shine are it is extremely quick and easy to use and it leaves an amazing finish.

*Instructions:* 
"Shake container well and often before and during use!

Make sure all the solids have been released from the bottom of the container before and during use to maintain consistency. Failure to do so will produce inferior results!

Apply small amounts to a soft cloth and rub into surface with light to medium pressure. On metals such as aluminum, brass, or copper, rub until product turns black. On chrome or stainless steel rub into metal until stains are gone.

Let Final Shine dry completely to a grayish haze. With a dry cloth, remove surface residue and buff to a bright shine. Polished aluminum becomes even brighter with repeat applications!

Not for use on painted, or clear coated, or anodized metals.

Will not harm clear coats if wiped off early after contact."

*Packaging:* 
The product comes in two contrasting small, 4 oz bottles. Each has its instructions printed on the back and each has a spout top making it easy to put a small amount on a cloth.

The bottles are sturdy and dont look as though they would get damaged in normal day-to-day usage.

*Product & Fragrance:* 
There is very little smell except a chemical type smell which is not totally unpleasant. The different formulas are different colours with the stage 1 being a green colour while the stage 2 (sealant) being a whitish-grey colour. Both are a similar consistency and are a thin cream.

*Cleaning Power:* 
The Britemax Twins are an aggressive pair! They attacked ten years of uncared for grime without fear on my exhaust. It took about 20 minutes of fairly strong rubbing of the Stage one potion to get it to a point I was happy with. This equated to about four separate applications and resulted in my microfibre changing colour from baby blue to Victorian Chimney Sweep black! This stuff really peels off the dirt like the layers of an onion. You might not notice it on the item you're cleaning but you certainly see the results on your cloth. That has to be good because it means its aggressive but not too aggressive. Once you're happy with the job you can apply stage 2. This works as a finer polish smoothing the shine you've just brought up and sealing it. Its a simple application of applying it, rubbing it in and then buffing it off.

































*Ease of use:* 
Although the bottles say it needs moderate pressure, in reality I found you couldn't really resist giving it some elbow grease. But even with moderate pressure you get results. I doubt I could have found a more difficult job for these two to tackle but they did it without problem or me having to resort to wire wool! I'm not sure the microfibres will recover though!

*Finish:* 
The finish is great and the sealant seems to give it a nice sheen. I was definitely pleased with the result. I will even go so far as to say I will certainly be using it to polish up some of the engine bay as well.

*Value:* 
At £9.00 for the two bottles, this has to be great value. Sure, you can buy separate metal cleaner but this is a top grade product which comes with an excellent sealant to keep it clean. I imagine that this pack will last a good long time providing you haven't got a 1950's American chrome monster.

*Conclusions:* 
Overall, I like this product. I think it beats the likes the proprietary metal polishes into a ****ed hat. It works equally effectively with chrome, stainless steel, alloy, aluminium, etc. In fact, if its metal, these Twins will kick off with it. My only reservation is that maybe the Stage 1 could be a tiny bit more aggressive but that is me nit picking. I4Detailing also sell this dynamic duo in separate larger bottles (8oz and 16oz) bottles but these are sold individually rather than as the duo at £9.00 each so a large duo pack will come to £18. The extra large size comes out at £16.99 each and should last long enough to put quite a shine on your Zimmer Frame. This size I anticipate is a good option for the biker, shiny lorry driver, pro-detailer and of course the Gangsta Rapper ('in da hood - Wesside innit'). Obviously you get the benefit of the DW members discount on top of this but I reckon the DW Group Buy is the real bargain.

So if you are in the market for the metal cleaning equivalent of the X-Factors Jedward then take advantage of this twin pack while its available.










*USER OVERALL RATING: 85%*










Thank you to Matt at i4Detailing for supplying the Britemax Metal Twins. If you liked this review and would like to Purchase this please visit.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/


----------



## Ronnie

*Britemax Metal Twins*

I was given the following products to test on metal surfaced to see what I thought about it compared to the leading brands that I usually use.

*The Product:* Britemax Metal Twins from Matt @ i4Detailing

the Twins pack as tested are £9 (£10 europe) which is 2x 4FL OZ (US) bottles. they can also be purchased seperatly in larger bottles. as shown below.

*From the Internet:*
*Britemax EASY CUT Metal Cleaner & Polish 8oz Restoration Polish.*
Price £9.99+VAT
Product Code: BXMPEC-8
Quantity 8FL OZ (US)

Key Points: 
•	Quickly and Easily Cut / Removes Oxidation
•	Removes Problem Stains
•	Leaves no heavy, hard to remove residue
•	Easy On - Easy Off Application
•	Can apply to warm metals and in direct sunlight
Easy Cut cleans light to heavy oxidation easily from bare metals such as aluminium, brass, copper, magnesium, gold, silver, and blended metals. It quickly removes surface rust from chrome. Easy Cut contains a combination of solvents, chemicals, slip components, and extremely fine abrasives that react to break down oxidation.

Together, these components work to quickly remove most surface problems. What used to take hours to clean with other metal cleaners can be done in minutes with relative ease delivering amazing results. Even the toughest oxidation is removed with little effort.

For example, polished aluminium that has weathered can be cleaned to a bright polished finish in just minutes without feeling like your arms will fall off!

Easy Cut is formulated to dry completely before wiping off the polishing residue and it can be used on warm to medium hot surfaces and in direct sunlight.
Many other products require quick removal of the residue. For heavily oxidized surfaces Easy Cut application should be repeated a second time because the material removed in the first application contaminates the product. A second application makes a dramatic difference.

Easy Cut should be followed with Final Shine metal polish/sealant when cleaning polished aluminium for an almost chrome like finish with a layer of resin polymer sealant to protect your work.

*Britemax FINAL SHINE Metal Polish & Sealant 8oz Quickly Brightens & Seals*
Price £9.99+VAT
Product Code: BXMPFS-8
Quantity 8FL OZ (US)

Key Points: 
•	Quickly Brightens and Seals Metal
•	Removes Light/Medium Stains
•	Leaves a Long Lasting Protective Shine
•	Leaves No Heavy Hard to Remove Residue
•	Easy On - Easy Off Application
•	Can Apply to Warm Metals and in Direct Sunlight

Final Shine removes light oxidation and light to medium staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel.

The unique formulation is fortified to provide a "chrome like" appearance on polished aluminium with a protective resin polymer seal on the surface.

Final Shine will protect the metal from oxidation for months even when exposed to weather. Final Shine has a similar chemical design as Easy Cut replacing the accelerated cleaning power with a hard protective layer.

This product is designed to create a show quality finish that stands up to environmental elements such as moisture, wash solvents, road grime, and salt air. Because Final Shine has a non-binding feel while polishing, it very easy to work with. A very small amount is all that's needed to polish large areas.

Allow Final Shine to dry completely. When the residue is wiped off, the results are dramatic. Polished aluminium looks like chrome. The two greatest attributes of Final Shine are it is extremely quick and easy to use and it leaves an amazing finish.

*Directions:* 
Shake container well and often before and during use!

Solids must be released from the bottom of the container before and during use to maintain consistency. Failure to do this will produce inferior results!

Apply small amounts to a soft cloth and rub into surface with light to medium pressure. On metals such as aluminium, brass, or copper, rub until product turns black. On chrome or stainless steel rub into metal until stains are removed.

Let the product dry completely to a greyish haze. With a clean dry cloth, remove the surface residue completely. Use Easy Cut twice to ensure a perfectly clean surface.

Not for use on painted or clear coated, plated or anodized metals

Will not harm clear coats if wiped off early after contact.

*Packaging:*
The packaging was fine and serves its purpose. The bottles are a handy size when working under a car and when knocked over it does not spill its contents all over your garage floor!

*Product & Fragrance:*
They have a slight chemical smell which is not unpleasant and not over powering. The main shock is the fact it is a liquid, which is totally different to what I personally have been used to. The fast it was a liquid made me think it would not be up to the job but in fact after having a quick word with Matt it played to my advantage and in fact made the product very versatile indeed. One thing wear gloves when using this product as it can get everywhere.

*The Test:*
For the test, I decided to give it a really good workout. So my subject was the back box of a 2008 Focus ST. I decided that the shiny metal up top would not really test this product hard enough to give an accurate finding. The box was washed and then the Easy Cut Metal Cleaner & Polish was used to cut through the grime left to haze then buffed off. After doing one tail pipe I decided to see if it would work using my Megs G220 left to haze then buffed off. Once I had a couple attempts to get it to a point where I was happy, I then applied Final Shine Metal Polish & Sealant, again applied by hand then by G220 to see the difference.

*The Pictures:*
Back box.
before.








50:50








afters

















Exhaust tips 
before.








after


















*My Findings:*
Easy Cut Metal Cleaner & Polish 
In a word… Amazing. The grime was easily removed from the tail pipes and box with little effort. The fact that it can be applied to a pad and buffed made my life a lot easier and gave an impressive finish. 
Final Shine Metal Polish & Sealant
Very impressive. It really refined the finish and added a definite extra sparkle to the chrome pipes and even the mild steel back box which is normally a dull matt finish.

*Conclusion*
I can talk for hours about my findings but to be honest there is only one question I need to answer. Would I buy this product and use it on regular details. One thing I dont like is the price as I feel it is a bit on the highside when buying both products.

YES. I would defiantly be buying more once these bottles are finished and I will leave the Autosol for other things!!

I rate this product 80%


----------



## alan_mcc

*Britemax Twins - Metal Polish/Sealant*

Years of oxidation can clog up a metal's finish, producing poor/no reflections and a very aged finish which is an eyesore - often a car does not look complete when the exhaust has been missed out, however Britemax bring the solution.

*The Product -* Britemax Metal Twins


















*Price -* £9 for the pair (£10 Europe)

*Tested on -* Stagg China Cymbal










*Manufacturer's 'Blurb'*

*Britemax Easy Clean 4oz - metal cleaner / metal polish*
Metal cleaner and polish for multiple types of bare metal
surfaces. Cleans heavy oxidation leaving no residue.
Easy on - Easy - Off application reduces labor even on
warm metals and direct sunlight

*** Quickly and Easily Cut / Removes Oxidation
*** Removes Problem Stains
*** Leaves no heavy, hard to remove residue
*** Easy On - Easy Off Application
*** Can apply to warm metals and in direct sunlight

Easy Cut cleans light to heavy oxidation easily from bare metals such as aluminum, brass, copper, magnesium, gold, silver, and blended metals. It quickly removes surface rust from chrome. Easy Cut contains a combination of solvents, chemicals, slip components, and extremely fine abrasives that react to break down oxidation.

Together, these components work to quickly remove most surface problems. What used to take hours to clean with other metal cleaners can be done in minutes with relative ease delivering amazing results. Even the toughest oxidation is removed with little effort.

For example, polished aluminum that has weathered can be cleaned to a bright polished finish in just minutes without feeling like your arms will fall off!

Easy Cut is formulated to dry completely before wiping off the polishing residue and it can be used on warm to medium hot surfaces and in direct sunlight.

Many other products require quick removal of the residue. For heavily oxidized surfaces Easy Cut application should be repeated a second time because the material removed in the first application contaminates the product. A second application makes a dramatic difference.

Easy Cut should be followed with Final Shine metal polish/sealant when cleaning polished aluminum for an almost chrome like finish with a layer of resin polymer sealant to protect your work.

*Britemax Final Shine 4oz - metal polish / sealant*
Improve your shine by 3 times! A high-luster finishing cleaner,
polish & sealant, Final Shine removes light to medium oxidation
and staining to leave a long lasting "Final-Shine".

*** Quickly Brightens and Seals Metal
*** Removes Light/Medium Stains
*** Leaves a Long Lasting Protective Shine
*** Leaves No Heavy Hard to Remove Residue
*** Easy On - Easy Off Application
*** Can Apply to Warm Metals and in Direct Sunlight

Final Shine removes light oxidation and light to medium staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel.

The unique formulation is fortified to provide a "chrome like" appearance on polished aluminum with a protective resin polymer seal on the surface.

Final Shine will protect the metal from oxidation for months even when exposed to weather. Final Shine has a similar chemical design as Easy Cut replacing the accelerated cleaning power with a hard protective layer.

This product is designed to create a show quality finish that stands up to environmental elements such as moisture, wash solvents, road grime, and salt air. Because Final Shine has a non-binding feel while polishing, it very easy to work with. A very small amount is all that's needed to polish large areas.

Allow Final Shine to dry completely. When the residue is wiped off, the results are dramatic. Polished aluminum looks like chrome. The two greatest attributes of Final Shine are it is extremely quick and easy to use and it leaves an amazing finish.

*Instructions:* 
Shake container well and often before and during use!

Make sure all the solids have been released from the bottom of the container before and during use to maintain consistency. Failure to do so will produce inferior results!

Apply small amounts to a soft cloth and rub into surface with light to medium pressure. On metals such as aluminum, brass, or copper, rub until product turns black. On chrome or stainless steel rub into metal until stains are gone.

Let Final Shine dry completely to a grayish haze. With a dry cloth, remove surface residue and buff to a bright shine. Polished aluminum becomes even brighter with repeat applications!

Not for use on painted, or clear coated, or anodized metals.

Will not harm clear coats if wiped off early after contact.

*Packaging*
The two bottles go well together, they definetly appear to be in a set and give the look that they work together. The bottles are also a nice size and the caps are very easy to get just enough product out of.

*Product & Fragrance*
Both of the products do not have a particular smell - only of chemicals, so no fragrance is present. Both of them also have a watery consistency, which allows them to spread easily.

*Cleaning Power*
Both of them have a very effective solution - especially Step 1, for it's oxidation removal, and Step 2 for adding a bit of bling and also producing some impressive beading/sheeting. One application of Step 1 was used, and then one coat of Step 2, masked up to make a very nice 50/50.










Halfway through polishing the residue will start to turn black, this way you know you are removing however many years of grime/oxidation. Buffing off was a breeze, just turning the cloth over and wiping until the residue disappears - almost as if it knows it has to go.



















*Ease of Use*
The instructions were very clear - I was planning on jumping straight in but decided to read the instructions first, and they stated exactly what anyone would do - apply some, rub and buff off which makes it suitable for anyone to use. The product required no real rubbing power however I'm sure I could have removed a lot more had I used pressure.

*Finish*
The Step 2 produced some cracking reflections, sheeting and beading - not that it's ever needed on a drum cymbal it's just very nice to have.










*Value*
With the group buy these products are unbeatable value - especially as you get the sealant, which allows the oxidation either not to form at all or just to be wiped off, so Step 1 need not be used as much as Step 2.

Larger bottles are available at £9 each, so the both of them for £18 - you get double the product for double the price, funnily enough, which it still good value for such an effective product.

*Conclusion*
The product was very easy to work with, which is the main deciding factor for me, the weekend warrior detailer. The group buy proves excellent value too - a real bargain with the group buy, however once it's finished it is, finished.

If you do not already own a metal polish/sealant, then buy this pack - the value cannot be beaten, especially for the effectiveness of this product. It managed to remove 4 years of fingerprints, sweat marks, watermarks and general scum and still have the oomph to produce some cracking reflections/beads. My only complaint is that the packaging contains the red plastic things - I was at it for 15 minutes trying to remove them with a knife. However if it means the bottles won't leak, then so be it.










*USER OVERALL RATING - 94%*

A big thank you to Matt at i4detailing.co.uk for supplying the products for me to review.


----------



## mazda3_daveg

*Britemax Easy Cut and Final Shine Review*

Exhausts are one of the jobs I don't look forward too - but am always glad I did it afterwards. They tend to be very grimey and tough work but worth it in the end. A shiny exhaust tip makes the car look like it's really cared for.

*The Product* - Britemax Easy Cut and Final Shine - a duo that has become known as the "Metal Twins".










*Price* - £9.99 each per 235ml bottle.

*Tested on* - BMW Z4 Stainless Exhaust Tips

*Manufacturer's 'Blurb'*

*Britemax Easy Clean 4oz - Metal Cleaner / Metal Polish*
Metal cleaner and polish for multiple types of bare metal
surfaces. Cleans heavy oxidation leaving no residue.
Easy on - Easy - Off application reduces labor even on
warm metals and direct sunlight

* Quickly and Easily Cut / Removes Oxidation
* Removes Problem Stains
* Leaves no heavy, hard to remove residue
* Easy On - Easy Off Application
* Can apply to warm metals and in direct sunlight

Easy Cut cleans light to heavy oxidation easily from bare metals such as aluminum, brass, copper, magnesium, gold, silver, and blended metals. It quickly removes surface rust from chrome. Easy Cut contains a combination of solvents, chemicals, slip components, and extremely fine abrasives that react to break down oxidation.

Together, these components work to quickly remove most surface problems. What used to take hours to clean with other metal cleaners can be done in minutes with relative ease delivering amazing results. Even the toughest oxidation is removed with little effort.

For example, polished aluminum that has weathered can be cleaned to a bright polished finish in just minutes without feeling like your arms will fall off!

Easy Cut is formulated to dry completely before wiping off the polishing residue and it can be used on warm to medium hot surfaces and in direct sunlight.

Many other products require quick removal of the residue. For heavily oxidized surfaces Easy Cut application should be repeated a second time because the material removed in the first application contaminates the product. A second application makes a dramatic difference.

Easy Cut should be followed with Final Shine metal polish/sealant when cleaning polished aluminum for an almost chrome like finish with a layer of resin polymer sealant to protect your work.

*Britemax Final Shine 4oz - Metal Polish / Sealant*
Improve your shine by 3 times! A high-luster finishing cleaner,
polish & sealant, Final Shine removes light to medium oxidation
and staining to leave a long lasting "Final-Shine".

* Quickly Brightens and Seals Metal
* Removes Light/Medium Stains
* Leaves a Long Lasting Protective Shine
* Leaves No Heavy Hard to Remove Residue
* Easy On - Easy Off Application
* Can Apply to Warm Metals and in Direct Sunlight

Final Shine removes light oxidation and light to medium staining from bare metals, chrome and stainless steel.

The unique formulation is fortified to provide a "chrome like" appearance on polished aluminum with a protective resin polymer seal on the surface.

Final Shine will protect the metal from oxidation for months even when exposed to weather. Final Shine has a similar chemical design as Easy Cut replacing the accelerated cleaning power with a hard protective layer.

This product is designed to create a show quality finish that stands up to environmental elements such as moisture, wash solvents, road grime, and salt air. Because Final Shine has a non-binding feel while polishing, it very easy to work with. A very small amount is all that's needed to polish large areas.

Allow Final Shine to dry completely. When the residue is wiped off, the results are dramatic. Polished aluminum looks like chrome. The two greatest attributes of Final Shine are it is extremely quick and easy to use and it leaves an amazing finish.

*Instructions: *
Shake container well and often before and during use!

Make sure all the solids have been released from the bottom of the container before and during use to maintain consistency. Failure to do so will produce inferior results!

Apply small amounts to a soft cloth and rub into surface with light to medium pressure. On metals such as aluminum, brass, or copper, rub until product turns black. On chrome or stainless steel rub into metal until stains are gone.

Let Final Shine dry completely to a grayish haze. With a dry cloth, remove surface residue and buff to a bright shine. Polished aluminum becomes even brighter with repeat applications!

Not for use on painted, or clear coated, or anodized metals.

Will not harm clear coats if wiped off early after contact.

*Packaging*
I liked the handy size of the bottles as my cupboards are rapidly getting filled with detailing gear! The labels are of good quality which is important to me as they won't wear off after a couple of uses in case I forget application instructions. They come with folding spout lids that is useful for when working outside. Since I removed the exhaust tips I found it easier to remove the caps and press a cloth against the bottle whilst shaking.

*Product & Fragrance*
The polish is very thin and watery, hardly thicker than water to give you an idea. I am used to thicker pastes like Peek so this was a surprise. The liquid separates quite quickly so needs shaking every time you get more from the bottle. The polishes had no real smell - just a slightly nutty chemical smell. Maybe I sniffed them too much if I started smelling nuts!

*The Test*
I doubt the exhaust tips had ever been removed from the car in it's 6 years. They hadn't been shown much love at all so were in real need of some TLC. I was considering simply replacing them but was keen to see if they would clean up first. Here is a before picture:










And the tips off the car :










To start I soaked the tips in some hot Stardrops solution to loosen the crud. After 20 minutes soaking I was left with something no better but the dirt was loose and ready for cleaning. I didn't fancy attacking all that muck with the metal polishes straight away so lightly cleaned with a green nylon pad. This left me with this:










Much better but no-where near worthy of Detailing World! I took the tips inside along with the polishes, soft cloths and a couple of old microfibres:










I started by applying a little Easy Cut to the cloth, and wiping up and down the exhaust in straight lines. The polish seemed to dry out reasonably quickly so I added a little more and continued. After about 5 minutes, I put the tip aside and repeated with the other. The polish dried and was buffed off with a microfibre. Things were looking better already and after a second application I was left with this:










I noticed that although the tips were very shiny - they still had some very fine scratches. Here is a close up showing them:










I actually had a spare exhaust tip so thought I would see if I could remove the scratches on one of the tips. The finest wet/dry paper I had was 1500 grit - I soaked it in some water and got to work. After a little while I could see the scratches needed some courser grade paper to get rid of them all - I stepped down to 800 grit. Unfortunately even after lots of effort with the 1500 paper and Easy Cut and I couldn't remove the scratches left by the 800. I think I made a mistake and shouldn't have tried to remove these scratches. Here is a picture to show how the reflection has been ruined:










I put this exhaust tip aside and replaced it with the spare one. I continued by using Easy Cut on this new tip, followed with two passes of Final Finish. This was the same in it's application except it didn't dry up. I could polish for some time without having to apply more.

After my arm had nearly given up I decided I had got the best shine I could! The finished result:










I was very chuffed - ignoring the fine scratches the 6 year old tip looked as shiny and with as sharp a reflection as the new one. The old tip is on the left - I think it even looks sharper. This must be due to more applications of Easy Cut. A couple of pics with them back on the car:



















*Ease of Use*
The products are very easy to use - you just need a strong arm. I think polishing metal is a process that takes time and you can't get round this. For the best shine you need to set by a decent amount of time and lots of clean cloths for buffing.

*Finish*
Overall I'm really impressed - but a little annoyed I ruined one exhaust tip (nothing to do with the polishes though of course). The polishes did a great job and the pictures speak for themselves. The polished tips are like the cherry on the cake and I can't stop admiring them!

*Value*
As with most detailing products I have used they can seem expensive at first but do last a while. These "Metal Twins" are a very decent price considering they work so well together and the picture shows how little I used. Bear in mind I used quite a bit trying to bring the other tip back up to a decent shine. I think this smaller bottle pack will last for ages for most weekend detailers.

*Conclusion*
I can't really find any faults with this pair of polishes. They do as they say, without costing the earth. I'm now looking for any other stainless objects to polish up!

USER OVERALL RATING - 85%










A big thank you to Matt at i4detailing.co.uk for supplying the products for me to review.


----------

